# Homemade Pen Press



## gregs4163 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's the Pen Press I just finished, the whole thing cost me $15 for the clamp and a piece of Delrin rod I scrounged from work and the rest was odds and ends I had lying around the shop. It's widely adjustable and works very well, quite pleased how it came out.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good, what is the part that is sticking out of the delrin on the non-lever side? Is that removable?


----------



## gregs4163 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, Its removable I got the idea from the lathe press attachment that Craft Supplies sells, My wife bought me one for Christmas, it worked well but I didn't like the stress it puts on the tailstock


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 5, 2009)

:good:good one!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nicely made:biggrin: Well done


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 8, 2009)

that looks solid


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm gonna steal your idea! This is exactly what I have been looking for, and I can use the good parts of the Grizzly pen press that bent on first use. Good post!


----------

